# Pebbles



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Pebbles died last Monday, though now is when I've been able to post is publicly.

She always follows us outside, and she followed us and we didn't see her. She was under the car, and well you can guess from that.

She was 22 years old, we knew she had a matter of weeks, if not days left in her. We had been contemplating having her pts for various reasons.

I'm sorry Plebs...


----------



## Jessica H (Mar 10, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. She lived a great long life. We had the same thing happen to our 23 year old cat, she must have been sleeping under the car in the garage, it is a very sad feeling. You are in my prayers.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh no! So sorry for your loss.

That must have been awful for you!

[[[[hugs]]]]

RIP pebbles.


----------



## RuthC86 (Mar 11, 2008)

I couldnt image anything worse!! Im so sorry for you both!!
22 years is a good life for a cat and im sure she had a great many years with you!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bless your heart, Z. I know this is terribly hard for you. I'll be praying fory you. You must have taken excellent care of Pebbles. She had a long life, and a happy one, I'm sure. What a beautiful cat she was!


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm so sorry, she was beautiful. You have my deepest sympathies.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Pebbles. She was certainly a pretty girl. And I'm sure that she knew that you loved her up until her passing.


----------

